
Giistr – Search, filter and help on GitHub issues - alex316591
https://giistr.com
======
arusahni
This is a great idea, but I'm having a really hard time reading the page: The
label filters are low-contrast, the project names are separated enough from
their issues that it makes scanning the homepage difficult, and the bright
blue on pure white bg actually hurts my eyes. I'm not necessarily advocating
for a night mode, but definitely some more contrast and visual grouping.

~~~
kaycebasques
I’ll do my usual plug and mention that Chrome DevTools (which I write the docs
for) can help with contrast ratio (CR).

Inspect CR of a single node with color picker:
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/01/devtools#c...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/01/devtools#contrast)

Run an audit and check the accessibility category to find all nodes with
insufficient CR:
[https://developers.google.com/web/tools/lighthouse/#devtools](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/lighthouse/#devtools)

------
kissgyorgy
My problem is the opposite: there is so much project I could contribute to,
but there is very little time to do so.

~~~
azhenley
Exactly. Although, maybe this tool will help attract other people to my
projects?

------
ndnxhs
Couldnt get it to load but it would be nice if it was not just limited to
github. I have a few issues on my project on gitlab labeled good first issue.

~~~
brennebeck
Out of curiosity, is that a common label? The site isn’t great on mobile, so
I’m unsure if that’s in the integration or just an example you gave.

~~~
snek
i'm not sure if it's a default label but a huge amount of projects use it.

------
therein
This is great but I think there is another GitHub search issue that needs to
be addressed, perhaps by a third party because GitHub doesn't seem to perceive
it as a priority.

And that is deduplication of identical assets matching with my search terms. I
should be able to at the very least check a box and have files with the same
checksum be deduped from results.

------
nik1aa5
Unfortunately, the layout is broken on my phone. Great idea though!

~~~
sha666sum
I'm unable to see anything at all even after enabling scripts/xhr in uMatrix.
Usually disabling tracking protection and fingerprinting in Firefox would fix
this, but as far as I'm concerned, the site is broken.

~~~
yorwba
There was a comment (now apparently deleted) about the site not working if you
don't have any repos starred on GitHub. That's not really obvious if you're
just trying it out.

~~~
sha666sum
I saw a completely white page on my desktop. The site renders on my phone, so
now at least I know what we're talking about.

------
indigochill
What is this site's USP that distinguishes it from
[https://www.codetriage.com/](https://www.codetriage.com/)?

------
marviel
Long term, it would be interesting to build an ML system that could suggest
different projects for you to work on, based on your GitHub repos, stars,
LinkedIn, etc.

------
OrgNet
I thought my screen was cracked for a second....

------
J-Kuhn
Doesn't work for me. I have CraftBukket stared, and that repo was taken down
by a DCMA request.

Now the site is broken for me.

------
mecowojo
Not working, it says limited to 5000 requests.

